# BOINC for Windows Domain Controllers



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 14, 2016)

Long story short, BOINC stopped supporting domain controllers after version 5.10.45 and 5.10.45 broke because it's HTTPS security certificates are out of date.  Requirements:

Windows Server 2003 R2 x64 Edition or newer (must be 64-bit)
Must have domain controller role installed.
If neither of these requirements are met, just use the latest version from Berkeley.

The solution:

Download this ZIP from TPU (thanks @Wizzard!)
Extract everything from the ZIP to the desktop or some place you can easily access it.
Run "boinc_5.10.45_windows_x86_64.exe" to install 5.10.45 as normal.
After it is installed, make sure BOINC is not running.  If it is running as a service, you can stop it via Services.  If it is running in the tray, right click on the tray icon and click on Exit.
Navigate to where BOINC is installed.  This is usually C:\Program Files\BOINC.  You should see a ca-bundle.crt file here (it'll have a different icon from the rest).  If you do, you're in the right place.
Extract the contents of the "certificates" folder to the folder where BOINC is installed.  You should be prompted to replace existing files.  Do it.  If you do not, you're likely in the wrong directory or copied the "certificates" folder instead of its contents.  It is very important that the files inside of "certificates" overwrite the installed BOINC files.
Start BOINC again.  If it is a service, go back into Services and start the BOINC service.  If it is a tray application, run it from your start menu.  You'll also need to start the BOINC Manager if you have it installed as a service for the next step.
Double click on the tray icon to open the BOINC Manager if it isn't already open.  Click on the "Messages" tab and verify it is able to download tasks.  If it is, you're good to go.  If you see "SSL connect" errors lets us know by replying to the thread.
The "certificates" are copied from 7.6.22.


----------

